# TodayFM - the extremes - great and rubbish



## RMCF (12 Jul 2008)

I listen to TodayFM a lot during the day, and I love the Last Word and Tony Fenton's show (great DJ and range of music).

However, there are a few things that I find incredibly annoying about it and I have started to turn it off at times to avoid them.

Main thing is the sad excuse for a show that Ray Foley presents. Along with his band of cronies who are employed to try to humour us, and laugh at everything he does.

They are so unfunny. They act like children and copy so many elements of other things that I have heard of TV/Radio over the years that they should be ashamed of themselves. Its basically like listening to a Steve Wright shows from Radio 1 from the 80s. I heard him the other day saying 'Love You' to a man he was chatting to, hoping that he would say 'Love You' back - this is something that a Radio 1 DJ was doing at least 5 years ago. Get your own gags, Foley !!

And next are the 2 sports presenters with the annoying voices. Step up Nathan Murphy and Michael Mc Mullan - each time I heard them say their names I nearly fall asleep. So dull.


----------



## bond-007 (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: TodayFM - the great and the good*



> Main thing is the sad excuse for a show that Ray Foley presents. Along with his band of cronies who are employed to try to humour us, and laugh at everything he does.


Be careful of talking ill of Mr. Foley. He has threatened websites for allowing negative comments about him to be posted. [broken link removed]


> Mr Foley has made it quite clear that he doesn't seem happy with people discussing his show on this forum as he is unwilling to accept negative comments. We are merely facilitating this.


----------



## RMCF (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: TodayFM - the great and the good*

How exactly can he threaten websites or posters?

I am not saying anything libelous about him - merely expressing my own opinion that he presents a rubbish radio show, and is very unfunny.

Can he take me to court for this opinion?


----------



## bond-007 (12 Jul 2008)

*Re: TodayFM - the great and the good*

He can't, but he has managed to stop boards.ie from discussing him. I have no idea how he managed to do it.


----------



## g1g (12 Jul 2008)

I turn off for Ray Foleys show too. Have started to listen to (and I hate to admit it) Joe Duffy!!!


----------



## gabsdot (12 Jul 2008)

You should turn on Sean Moncreiff on Newstalk 106. He's very entertaining. on from 2-4.30 weekdays


----------



## galwegian44 (13 Jul 2008)

Isn't taste a funny (and subjective) thing. I love the Last Word, hate Tony Fenton (and his wannabee Americanisms, especially as in "ya gotta.....), cannot stand Moncrief and have grown to really like Ray Foley......just no accounting for it is there!!!


----------



## NickyK (13 Jul 2008)

Ian Dempsey yep, Ray D'arcy yep, Ray Foley yep, Tony Fenton Hell No, Matt Cooper yep, Tom Dunne yep.
Love him or hate him Ray Foley was voted DJ of the year a couple of months back so obviously somebody likes him!!! Dare I say it, are ye getting old?!!!


----------



## RMCF (13 Jul 2008)

galwegian44 said:


> Isn't taste a funny (and subjective) thing. I love the Last Word, hate Tony Fenton (and his wannabee Americanisms, especially as in "ya gotta.....), cannot stand Moncrief and have grown to really like Ray Foley......just no accounting for it is there!!!


 
Simple answer - you're a fool !!!!


----------



## RMCF (13 Jul 2008)

NickyK said:


> Ian Dempsey yep, Ray D'arcy yep, Ray Foley yep, Tony Fenton Hell No, Matt Cooper yep, Tom Dunne yep.
> Love him or hate him Ray Foley was voted DJ of the year a couple of months back so obviously somebody likes him!!! Dare I say it, are ye getting old?!!!


 
Yes I do think to myself often "am I gettign old", and I am, but its just the banal stupidity of the so-called jokes and funny sketches that annoy me. Cos they aren't funny. Most of his show was done years ago by more innovative DJs. And his choice of music is not good imho.

As for Fenton - I really don't hear his 'Americanisms'. I like him mainly due to the choice of music that he plays. Surely this is why people should like DJs? Not because of drivel that they spout?

Take that 100% imbecile Moyles on Radio 1 - again many think he is God's gift to entertainment. I think he's as funny as the ****s. So perhaps I am just getting old.


----------



## PM1234 (13 Jul 2008)

Make sure you don't switch over to 2FM or your ears will bleed over 'Colm and JimJim'. 

Anyway back to Today FM. while Ray D'arcy is good in small doses. I personally can't listen to him to his whole show. I understand the appeal when it started up as it was different and 'new'. But try and fail to see why his show is still so popular and can only put it down to lack of competition


----------



## Dave Vanian (13 Jul 2008)

I'm with RMCF on the subject of Ray Foley. There's nothing worse than somebody trying desparately hard to be funny and who thinks he's funny when he clearly isn't. (What's worse is perhaps when you have a few lackeys paid to laugh at your unfunny jokes.) 

Ian Dempsey - Small Doses
Ray D'arcy - The Man
Ray Foley - Annoying, to put it mildly
Matt Cooper - The Man (part 2)
Tom Dunne - Small Doses
Tony Fenton - Can't really criticise him because I think he's a bit of a self-parody.
Moickel McMullen - Lose the accent PLEASE

Ray Foley has been the single reason I discovered how to programme the pre-sets on my various radios, in order to be able to switch to Newstalk for Moncrieff, who's genuinely funny without half the effort or contrivance.


----------



## redstar (14 Jul 2008)

Matt Cooper - brill
Ian Dempsey - good, but methinks getting a bit tired; too much in-programme advertising disguised as competitions.

Alison Curtis - Great voice, great music !! (surprised no-one else here mentioned her)
Ray Foley - lets just say his show is too much like 'Colm and JimJim' on RTE2 for my liking
Tom Dunne - Good, but again aI think getting a bit stale
Tony Fenton - er, no.
Ray D'arcy - Can be really good, but sometimes talks too much about sex-related stuff.


----------



## Dave Vanian (14 Jul 2008)

redstar said:


> Ray D'arcy - Can be really good, but sometimes talks too much about sex-related stuff.


 
You can never get too much talk about sex-related stuff.


----------



## fredg (14 Jul 2008)

agree with above ref Foley.
but i have to ask am i the only person in this country 
who HATES Tommy Tiernan,and wonders
what all the fuss is about????
F


----------



## z106 (14 Jul 2008)

Yes - Ray foley is terrible alright.

ray D'arcy isn't a bad show. But i always get the impression that he is too full of himself.

Ian dempsey is great.

donal Dineen is excellent late at night.

I enjoy teh last word too.


----------



## Guest114 (14 Jul 2008)

Dave Vanian said:


> You can never get too much talk about sex-related stuff.


 
I have to agree about Mr Darcy. He talks too much about sex for my liking too. It's a morning show and he should tone it right down.


----------



## MrMan (14 Jul 2008)

AlistairDick said:


> I have to agree about Mr Darcy. He talks too much about sex for my liking too. It's a morning show and he should tone it right down.



I guess thats what his listners want, he has done pretty well in the ratings year on year so I don't see him dropping the sex element.


----------



## bamboozle (14 Jul 2008)

Dave Vanian said:


> I'm with RMCF on the subject of Ray Foley. There's nothing worse than somebody trying desparately hard to be funny and who thinks he's funny when he clearly isn't. (What's worse is perhaps when you have a few lackeys paid to laugh at your unfunny jokes.)
> 
> Ian Dempsey - Small Doses
> Ray D'arcy - The Man
> ...


 
moyyyyycul mcmullan! dj's in general do my nut in with their fake accents but this lad takes the biscuit!
all i have the patience for is Morning Ireland in the mornings and George Hook in the evenings!


----------



## contemporary (15 Jul 2008)

paul collins the sports guy on today fm is the worst ever

met in in croke park, he introduced himself as "Paul Collins TodayFm", I said sorry Paul never heard of you, he departed quick enough...


----------



## MrMan (15 Jul 2008)

You sure he wasn't working at the time? i.e looking for supporters feedback?



contemporary said:


> paul collins the sports guy on today fm is the worst ever
> 
> met in in croke park, he introduced himself as "Paul Collins TodayFm", I said sorry Paul never heard of you, he departed quick enough...


----------



## Caveat (15 Jul 2008)

I think Matt Cooper is reasonably consistent.  Tom Dunne is ok but sounds a bit pervy/creepy to me sometimes.  Often too reverential.

Have to say I like the (sometimes smug) but warm, soothing tones of Sam Smyth on Sundays.

The rest range from tolerable to irritating IMO.


----------



## contemporary (15 Jul 2008)

MrMan said:


> You sure he wasn't working at the time? i.e looking for supporters feedback?




well if they pay him to talk to people while on the beer then fair play to todayfm, but i'd expect a "reporter" to have a mic or at least a notebook, not a pint


----------



## car (15 Jul 2008)

contemporary said:


> well if they pay him to talk to people while on the beer then fair play to todayfm, but i'd expect a "reporter" to have a mic or at least a notebook, not a pint


you obviously dont know too many reporters.



> agree with above ref Foley.
> but i have to ask am i the only person in this country
> who HATES Tommy Tiernan,and wonders
> what all the fuss is about????


Being a fan of comedy  I think Ive seen nearly every Irish comic over the last 15 years at this stage and would be critical of many. While they range from being in the wrong career to being genuinely side splitting funny, Tiernan was in a class of his own pre 5 years ago. I honestly think hes the most talented Irish comedian we've ever produced, but I also think  TV sterilised him like so many comic greats,  Dylan Moran another example.  Jason Byrne would be an example of a truly talented comedian who didnt let his comedy change for tv, but his career may have suffered as a result as he's never made that crossover to tv.


----------



## Anto318 (15 Jul 2008)

Ian Dempsey - Just like Gift Grub I think he makes a lot of mistakes in his quizzes and choosing winners so without Gift Grub I wouldn't really listen.

Ray Darcy - I've always found the Ray Darcy show very entertaining but his show is jammed with ads so that annoys me a little. I do think that the show has been better but still listen everyday.

Ray Foley - I quite like this show again "it is just a bit of fun for your lunchtime", I am in my early 20's so this is probably why I like it I do see how he can be annoying but I listen everyday except for Friday's where the show is a nightmare he spends most of the time playing cartoon intros as "filler". He did win the Meteor best DJ award this year so he is doing something right.

Tony Fenton - I don't like Tony as a previous poster said his Americanisms are really annoying so I tune into Rick O' Shea from 2:30 to 4.

Matt Cooper - I think he is a great political presenter but please take him off the GAA coverage on TV3 he is too dry and I think he doesn't come across well.


I would agree that Sean Moncreaf and george Hook are great and do listen to them on occasions.

Paul Collins really pi**es me off he is so annoying with his stupid jokes and smart comments so I try not to listen to him.

People have different tastes in DJ's, so each to their own but until there is better competition from rival stations TodayFm will grow.


----------



## fredg (15 Jul 2008)

we've today fm on in work all day,
id say the following:
its top of the ratings due to a large degree because
the competition is so so poor.
IAN DEMPSEY :ok only.bit stale gift grub 3 yrs past sell by date.
'valerie' as munster team song,cringeworthy stuff.
RAY D'ARCY : small man syndrome.can someone tell me who
wants a bobble head ray?????? in fairness its an ok show,hes always right 
about everything though.
RAY FOLEY :its alright,serious freshining up needed though.can anybody tell me why 3 people are needed to present majority of shows 
on todayfm.
sport is ok generally T Fenton is annoying,T Dunne is good.
as said before 2fm is in bits.saturday show was brill and they scrap it???
M Whelan was getting more listeners than C ANd J Jim.


----------



## car (16 Jul 2008)

> Ian Dempsey - Just like Gift Grub *I think he makes a lot of mistake*s in his quizzes and choosing winners so without Gift Grub I wouldn't really listen.



Every second Friday morning on Today FM
....
....
Contestant 1:  No Ian, I think youll find i answered first,
Ian: Ah jaysus, dont get so upset, its only a bit of craic.
Contestant 1: Theres 10 grand on the line.
Ian: Ah stop will ya, its only for the craic.
Contestant 1:  No Ian, its *10 GRAND, *it might be a bit of craic to you cos youre on 250k a year, but not to me.  I just answered first for 10 grand but you couldnt hear me cos you were laughing at Mario so much so you decided to hear yer one with the cute laugh intead of me but I *did* answer first.
Ian:  Ah, its only a bit of craic, Mary from offaly youre our winner..yaaaaah.
contestant 1:  f**k off. beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## Anto318 (16 Jul 2008)

His competitions are all over the place, Mario keeps correcting him on his mistakes but he rarely picks the correct winner for these "answer first" competitions and it is really annoying like car said.
10k is a lot of money for anybody so I don't know how he is getting away with it.

I do think if 2FM sorted themselves out they would be the major force again in radio but I can't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## The_Banker (16 Jul 2008)

Just listening to the Ian Dempsey show and John Spillane is a guest presenter. A bit mad and Cork accents abound but top class entertainment.


----------



## viztopia (16 Jul 2008)

i have to say that gift grub is one of the most entertaining things on radio. but as soon as dempseys slot is over teh radio channel is changed. in relation to presenters i have to say that i no longer listen to Darcy over some of his comments. i think he comes out with a lot of smutty comments and teh worst thing that he said that offended me was when a player from my county (not going to say which county) got floored playing for his country when Ireland played the Aussies. Darcy just said thats ok sure hes only from xxx county. There was no irony here, he meant it. Come on, i know its not an internationally renowned sport but this player was representing his country and Darcy rubishes him. As soon as i heard him make this comment i sent a text to him to let him know he had lost a listener for good. Did he read it out? not a chance....


----------



## NickyK (16 Jul 2008)

Another thing about P Collins is his constant use of "Glasgow Celtic" and "Glasgow Rangers", are these not Celtic and Rangers or is there a London Tottenham Hotspur or London Chelsea I don't know about?


----------



## RMCF (16 Jul 2008)

OK so it seems that there are some fans of Foley and some hate him, like me.

I appreciate that we all have different tastes, but I will agree with the point that someone raised about why we must have 3 people to host a radio show? Imagine the salary these 3 are earning, when 1 person could play the CDs exactly the same.

And I have just thought of a real pet hate for me for DJs. I really hate it when they tell me that my weekend has 'officially started'. Yeah like I need them to tell me on a Friday lunchtime that the weekend is looming. Some even have started mentioning the 'weekend' on Thursdays now. Probably to get one up on another DJ.

I always said that if I won a few million on the lottery I would set up a local radio station and play music 24hrs a day, without one single interruption from a waffling DJ. After all, do we really want to listen to them and their ramblings?


----------



## Caveat (17 Jul 2008)

RMCF said:


> I always said that if I won a few million on the lottery I would set up a local radio station and play music 24hrs a day, without one single interruption from a waffling DJ. After all, do we really want to listen to them and their ramblings?


 
Simple, but excellent - do any stations actually do this?


----------



## Jock04 (17 Jul 2008)

NickyK said:


> Another thing about P Collins is his constant use of "Glasgow Celtic" and "Glasgow Rangers", are these not Celtic and Rangers or is there a London Tottenham Hotspur or London Chelsea I don't know about?


 
Glasgow Celtic is their name, rangers are just rangers.

Anyhoo, the words that annoy me most on radio............

gooood eeeevening, oiiimmmmmm Mmmoichael MmmcMullen


----------



## RMCF (17 Jul 2008)

Jock04 said:


> Glasgow Celtic is their name, rangers are just rangers.
> 
> Anyhoo, the words that annoy me most on radio............
> 
> gooood eeeevening, oiiimmmmmm Mmmoichael MmmcMullen



Me too. Jez his voice is so bad. Especially when he says his own name.

And I am finding Nathan Murphy even worse. When he is speaking generally he's fine, but just listen to how he says his name - so boring its untrue.


----------



## RMCF (17 Jul 2008)

Caveat said:


> Simple, but excellent - do any stations actually do this?



There may be some internet channels that do this without DJs but I don't listen to internet radio much.

The closest to it would be those Music Choice channels on Sky digital. There is a selection of about 10 free ones, with no interruptions. I think it costs about £5 per month to get another 70 or 80 channels.


----------



## NickyK (17 Jul 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jock04* 
_Glasgow Celtic is their name, rangers are just rangers._

_Checked the Celtic Football Club internet page and asked a few fans. From what I can see there is no reference to Glasgow Celtic other than PC's references._


----------



## MrMan (18 Jul 2008)

Have often heard both described as Glasgow Celtic or Rangers.


----------



## Betsy Og (18 Jul 2008)

you could say that Glasgow Rangers is used to differentiate them from QPR, but why not just call them the Huns - sure everyone knows who they are   (years back the magazine World Football carried a headline - why everyone hates the Huns - couldnt belive it that it would make it into headlines like that (non tabloid ones anyway)).

Isnt Celtics' proper name The Celtic Football Club  ?


----------



## gipimann (18 Jul 2008)

Maybe the addition of "Glasgow" to Celtic is to differentiate them from "Wayside Celtic"?


----------



## Jock04 (18 Jul 2008)

having checked myself, .......I got it wrong! .  There's a first time for everything, I suppose!
Anyway, neither clubs' registered name includes the word Glasgow.

Back on topic, you don't hear much about either club on Today FM either!


----------

